# Best light for deep tanks?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all, I just wanted to double check with you guys before I make a bad choice in a light.

I have a 90 tall, about three feet deep-ish and I want to get my plants growing better.

I am torn between saving up for an oddessy (sp) or a Hagen Glo HO light. 

I've had the glo before and liked the light a lot, it was on a regular 30 gallon so I just dont know if it would have the depth I need. 

What would you pick? Thanks for letting me pick your brains.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've read that, bulb-for-bulb, Hagen performs the best. The question is, how many bulbs are in your Hagen light, and how many bulbs are you looking at for the Odyssea?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Right now I only have a shop light and a thin strip. Looks like total crap, so yellow and I can't keep anything but crypts and anubias in there.

When I had a hagen HO it was a dual bulb, I loved the way it looked too. I do want to get some moon lights at some point but that can always be added later.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh I see. Well, according to Pets & Ponds, the Hagen T5 GLO puts out more than twice the light of a coralife fixture.

If this is true, then I would go with Hagen, as you save on electricity as well.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I currently have a 4 bulb T5-HO, Running 1 10,000k, 3 6400k bulbs. Everything is growing great... had a little trouble initially... but when I mixed in the 10,000k bulb, i found that the penetration really helped for my forground plants. If you really want to juice it up go six bulbs at 6400k and you should be ok. This has been my experience anyway.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

solarz said:


> Oh I see. Well, according to Pets & Ponds, the Hagen T5 GLO puts out more than twice the light of a coralife fixture.
> 
> If this is true, then I would go with Hagen, as you save on electricity as well.


I always wonder if that is true. I do notice that the Hagen Glo reflectors are parabolic. The coralife reflectors are just like a triangle.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

The Hagen Glo has gotta be the best for the price point. I was using crap GE bulbs for a year and they worked great... I replaced them with the Hagen Bulbs and I had to raise the fixture 12 inches off the top of the tank because I was starting to carpet much of the Ludwigia species I had in the tank. To give you an idea.. the tank is 40cm/16 inches. 3 feet could be pushing it, but aside from MH, this is pretty much your only option.

If the other light you are talking about is the Odyssea T5HO, I wouldn't bother...


----------

